#ubuntu-se-mote 2013-03-14
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-se-mote to: Läs mötesreglerna innan mötet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/Riktlinjer | loco-möte Torsdag 14/3 kl. 20.00 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Mar 14 19:00:28 2013 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<HakanS>  Hej och välkomna till detta loco-möte
<HakanS> Det var ett tag sedan vi hade något möte nu.
<HakanS> #topic Vilka är här för att närvara vid mötet?
<jan-janfriberg> o/
<gusnan> o/
<johanre> o/
<HakanS> o/
<HakanS> Jag tycker att vi inte behöver vara så formella idag.
<HakanS> Men det är bra att ha någon som skriver protokoll.
<HakanS> NÃ¥gon frivillig?
<johanre> Sory, sitter och jobbar samtidigt
<jan-janfriberg> Jag kan föra protokoll
<HakanS> Bra.
<HakanS> #topic Diskussion om val av Team Leader och Team Contact.
<HakanS> Hur ska vi göra med val av TL och TC?
<HakanS> Ska vi fortsätta med val var 6:e månad?
<jan-janfriberg> !
<HakanS> jan-janfriberg: Låt höra.
<jan-janfriberg> Nej det tycker inte jag. Dels är det svårt att hitta frivilliga och dels tar det en massa kraft att hålla ett val. Så jag tycker vi ska ha längre perioder.
<jan-janfriberg> Förslagsvis 1 år eller 18 månader.
<jan-janfriberg> tack för ordet
<HakanS> Någon mer som har några synpunkter?
<johanre> !
<HakanS> johanre: Kör på.
<johanre> Håller med jan-janfriberg, 12 månader
<johanre> tack
<HakanS> Jag tycker också att 12 månader är en rimligare tid än 6 månader.
<HakanS> Vad tycker ni om vi tar beslut på detta idag?
<jan-janfriberg> +1
<gusnan> Vi är väldigt få för att ta beslut... (Och jag är mest här som åskådare)...
<HakanS> Det är inte många här på mötet, men alla har ju fått chansen att vara här.
<johanre> To det ä bäst att ta det ett varv till, tyvärr
<HakanS> Vi kan avvakta och rösta om detta på nästa möte, eller köra en omröstning på launchpad.
<johanre> to == Tror
<jan-janfriberg> !
<HakanS> jan-janfriberg: Prata på.
<jan-janfriberg> En omröstning på launchpad om att förlänga valperioden till 12 månader låter vettigt.
<jan-janfriberg> Då får alla en chans att ta ställning
<jan-janfriberg> tack
<HakanS> Låter bra. Vad säger ni andra?
<johanre> +1
<gusnan> +1
<HakanS> Då lägger jag upp en sådan i morgon.
<HakanS> Nästa punkt:
<HakanS> Stundande valet.
<HakanS> johanre: Du tar på dig att vara valförättare då?
<johanre> Motvilligt, men ja, det gör jag! :)
<HakanS> Bra. Tack så mycket.
<HakanS> Det är väl lika bra att köra igång så snart som möjligt med nomineringarna då.
<johanre> Ja, håller med
<HakanS> Vi har ju ändå ingen direkt deadline att förhålla oss till.
<jan-janfriberg> Vi borde göra ett tidsschema så vi får lite fasta tider att förhålla oss till
<HakanS> Vi har tidigare haft 2 veckor nominering följt av 2 veckor val, har jag för mig.
<jan-janfriberg> ok, låter vettigt
<johanre> +1
<johanre> Sista valdag mån 15e april?
<HakanS> LÃ¥ter bra.
<jan-janfriberg> +1
<johanre> OK, då annonserar jag datum för nomineringar och val i alla relevanta kanaler (mailinglista, forum, irc, drupal(?) )
<HakanS> Bra.
<johanre> första nomineringsdag blir då mån 18e mars
<HakanS> Här är en bra tråd att utgå ifrån när det gäller nomineringarna. http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=54964
<johanre> Tack!
<HakanS> DÃ¥ var val-punkten avklarad.
<HakanS> När det gäller avrapportering från projektgrupperna, så har jag inget att framföra.
<jan-janfriberg> Vi har missat att godkänna förra protokollet
<HakanS> Ja.
<HakanS> Men jag tänkte att ingen från det mötet är här idag. Så frågan är om vi kan göra det.
<jan-janfriberg> ok
<HakanS> Sedan tänkte jag att vi i fortsättningen inte har så formella punkter på dagordningen.
<HakanS> Däremot får vi ju ha ett protokoll.
<HakanS> Jag hade egentligen inget mer att framföra nu, så ordet är fritt.
<gusnan> Jag har inget att tillägga.
<jan-janfriberg> Jag är nöjd
<johanre> Samma här.
<HakanS> Då tackar jag så mycket för att ni ville vara med på mötet.
<HakanS> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Mar 14 19:44:15 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2013/ubuntu-se-mote.2013-03-14-19.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2013/ubuntu-se-mote.2013-03-14-19.00.html
<johanre> Tack själv!
<HakanS> jan-janfriberg: Där har du loggen.
<jan-janfriberg> Japp, tack
<gusnan> Tack alla
<HakanS> Vi hörs.
#ubuntu-se-mote 2014-03-16
<joostvb> hi
<joostvb> will there be an ubuntu meeting in Linköping soonish?
<joostvb> there's a Linköping student who has a problem with a linux/window dual boot laptop
<joostvb> or in orebro?
<joostvb> örebro i mean
<andol> joostvb: Well, I'd imangine the next meetup in Linköping will happen whenever someone makes it happen. Feel free to be that person :)
 * andol will probably show up
<joostvb> re
 * joostvb is in Eindhoven, The Netherlands
<joostvb> i won't be in sweden for the next 12 months i guess :)
<joostvb> i'm hosting a guest, he lives in Linköping
<joostvb> this friend is interested in meeting
<joostvb> he's not really experienced with linux
<joostvb> did install ubuntu and fedora and linux mint though
<joostvb> andol: i think it'd be a bit odd if i'd announce a meeting and not show up myself, won't it? :)
<joostvb> excuse me for not speaking swedish btw
<andol> joostvb: Have your friend suggest the meetup then?
<joostvb> yes, that could work
<joostvb> he just left, will see him again tomorrow
<joostvb> нед 16 13:23 < zhanghong> tu kan mange lengua
<joostvb> just introduced him to irc
<andol> joostvb: Currently I think there are more Linköping people paying attention to the ubuntu-se mailing list than to our forum.
<joostvb> the mailinglist, i c
<joostvb> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-se/ <- that one, ok
<andol> Yepp
<joostvb> andol: did you try both nagios and ecinga?
<joostvb> i'm considering moving from nagios to ecinga
<joostvb> on debian
<joostvb> saw you did some nagios stuff, on your blog
<andol> Yepp, recently moved my personal monitoring setup from Nagois to Icinga.
<joostvb> aha!
<joostvb> happy about the move?
<andol> If nothing else the web gui is more pleasant,  allowing you to select and perform actions on multiple hosts/services at once, etc.
<andol> Yepp
<joostvb> the configuration file format is similar?
<joostvb> at Tilburg University we monitor a couple of hundred different servers with nagios
 * andol pretty much just kept his Nagios config intact, just some minor changes, such as what paths to provide apache, etc
<joostvb> configuration file turned into a big mess over the years
<joostvb> i c
<andol> Using Nagios at work with quite a few servers. Does help that we generate the bulk of our Nagios config from our cluster configuration.
<joostvb> that sounds nice
<joostvb> it's just that our serverpark grew over the years
<joostvb> never got to adjusting the nagios config to a better scalable setup
<joostvb> and the network is ridiculously inhomogenous
<joostvb> exceptions on every aspect
<andol> Started doing Puppet or something? If nothing else you can then have your Nagios configuration generated from those host descrptions.
<joostvb> nope, not doing puppet
<joostvb> host configuration files are in svn
<joostvb> we push directly semi-manually to hosts, using scp
<joostvb> and using http://mdcc.cx/caspar/ </plug>
<joostvb> we might be able to use that to generate nagios config, indeed
<joostvb> at least we do have a concept of a "vanilla" host
<joostvb> ok, afk for work: setting up postfix+apache+postgresql+RT
<joostvb> talk to you later!
<Osprey>  
<GunnarHj> Hej! Ingen TL eller TC ännu. Jag håller på med lite annat, så pinga mig gärna om och när ni börjar.
<No1Viking> Jag såg nåt mail där TL trodde att han inte kunde komma... men ni kunde köra igång mötet
<Osprey> Håkan är inte här heller, är det någon som har koll på vad det egentligen är som ska tas upp på mötet?
<No1Viking> Finns väl någon slags agenda, tror jag
<JoWa> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-se/740/detail/
<Osprey> Jovisst finns det en agenda, men det är ju bara ett antal rubriker i punktform...
<Osprey> Klockan är nu kvart över och jag måste gå ifrån en stund, jag kikar in här lite senare och ser om TL kommit så vi kan köra igång...
<HakanS> Hoppar in.
<JoWa> Välkommen. Vi har inte börjat.
<HakanS> OK
<No1Viking> Ingen som vill leda mötet?
<No1Viking> Extremt dåligt i så fall....
<No1Viking> GunnarHj, kan du leda mötet?
<GunnarHj> Har aldrig lett något IRC-möte. Skulle föreslå HakanS.
<No1Viking> HakanS, ?
<No1Viking> Tragiskt....
<No1Viking> Lika bra att lägga ner hela LoCot om vi inte ens klarar av att genomföra ett möte
<vulfgar> Vilka är här "på riktigt"?
<GunnarHj> vulfgar: o/
<No1Viking> Jo, fast jag är åhörare eftersom jag inte är medlem i LoCot
<vulfgar> No1Viking: Ok, då kanske det inte går att föreslå at du är ordförande.
<vulfgar> JoWa?
<No1Viking> Nej, det går nog inte så bra
<JoWa> Svarar nog som GunnarHj.
<GunnarHj> vulfgar: Kan du ta det då? Jag tycker det är bäst att någon som varit med ett tag gör det.
<RuneK> HakanS har lagt till en punkt på agendan, det är väl bara att köra!
<vulfgar> Jag har försökt leda ett irc-möte en gång och det blev pannkaka.
<vulfgar> HakanS: Är du där?
<GunnarHj> vulfgar: Då har du ett utsökt tillfälle till revanch. ;-)
<vulfgar> Ok. Fast ni måste tjoa på mej när jag gör fel i så fall
<GunnarHj> Bra vulfgar! Föreslår att du kör igång.
<vulfgar> Ok, då förklarar jag mötet öppnat
<HakanS> Ja, jag är här temporärt.
<vulfgar> Val av mötesordf. Förslag?
<GunnarHj> vulfgar
<JoWa> +1
<vulfgar> Ok, då finner jag mej vald.
<vulfgar> Förlag till sekreterare?
<vulfgar> Halloj, förslag?
<GunnarHj> Om ni kan acceptera att protokollet kommer att dröja några dagar, föreslår jag mig själv.
<JoWa> Röstar på GunnarHjs förslag. :-)
<vulfgar> Då finner jag att GunnarHJ är vald till sekreterare för mötet
<GunnarHj> Föreslår att vi kollar en gång till vilka som faktiskt är med på mötet.
<vulfgar> Föregående mötes protokoll, har alla läst det? Finns här http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-se/740/detail/
<vulfgar> GunnarHj: Instämmer
<vulfgar> Vilka är närvarande?
<GunnarHj> o/
<JoWa> o/
<gusnan> o/ - åskådare.
<No1Viking> o/ - åskådare
<HakanS> Jag behöver avvika för att umgås med familjen.
<vulfgar> HakanS: kan d bara säga om du har något att rapportera?
<GunnarHj> HakanS: Du har ju fört upp den enda punkten av substans på agendan!
<HakanS> Eftersom jag lagt till en punkt på dagordningen så vill jag bara säga att jag var valförrättare vid förra valet.
<vulfgar> HakanS: Kan du tänka dej att vara det igen?
<HakanS> Jag kan tänka mig att ställa upp i år igen
<GunnarHj> HakanS: Bra, då vet vi. Tack! :)
<HakanS> Men vill någon annan så är det OK för mig.
<vulfgar> Tack HakanS. Är det något annat vi behöver tänka på inför valet?
<HakanS> Nej, inget jag kan komma på.
<HakanS> Nomineringarna bör komma igång inom en månad.
<RuneK> Närvarande!
 * HakanS Lämnar mötet, men stannar kvar i kanalen.
 * HakanS kan vara kvar ett tag till.
<vulfgar> Bra!
<vulfgar> Nu när vi är några fler kanske vi kan återgå till dagordningen
<vulfgar> Kan vi godkänna föregående mötes protokoll?
<RuneK> Ja
<GunnarHj> vulfgar: Håller just på att försöka hitta det...
<vulfgar> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-se/740/detail/
<GunnarHj> vulfgar: Det är dagens agenda.
<vulfgar> Sorry, fel länk. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te31/Protokoll
<GunnarHj> Där finns ju några åtgärdspunkter som vore bra att få rapporter om, men personerna ifråga är inte här. :(
<GunnarHj> Annars är ju protokollet i sig ok, tycker jag.
<vulfgar> Ok, då finner jag protokollet godkänt
<vulfgar> Någon  från projektgrupper som har något att rapportera?
 * HakanS Lämnar åter igen mötet, men stannar kvar i kanalen.
<GunnarHj> vulfgar: Du menar väl alla de där gruppledarna? ;)
<GunnarHj> (förlåt)
<vulfgar> Yes, allihop!
<GunnarHj> Kan säga ett par ord om översättningarna.
<GunnarHj> Arbete pågår med de viktigaste paketen.
<GunnarHj> morpa har engagerat en ny person (minns inte namnet), och Rune.K har också kommit med i gruppen.
<GunnarHj> SÃ¥ det ser i varje fall inte nattsvart ut. :)
<RuneK> Granskade min första .po-fil idag! :)
<vulfgar> GunnarHj: Verkar bra! :)
<vulfgar> RuneK: :)
<No1Viking> Kul att det funkar trots min avgång
<vulfgar> Någon som har något mer att rapportera?
<RuneK> Med sådana personer som morpa och Hjalmarsson behövs ingen gruppledare.
<No1Viking> Bra det!
<vulfgar> Passar på (eftersom jag är tillfällig ordförande) att tacka No1Viking för att han drog igång översättningsgruppen. Bra jobbat! :)
<GunnarHj> +1
<vulfgar> Föeslår att vi går vidare till punkten Planering inför val av TL och TC
<GunnarHj> Föreslår att vi utser HakanS till valförrättare.
<vulfgar> Någon som har förslag eller synpunkter kring valet?
<RuneK> Går det att korta ner tiden för att genomföra ett val?
<RuneK> Tar det för lång tid, så blir folk enbart väldigt uttråkade, tror jag.
<vulfgar> RuneK: Hur menr du? Tänker du på nomineringsprocessen, själva valet eller?
<RuneK> Hela processen...
<GunnarHj> Med tanke på att vi kanske ändrar TL-rollen lite, tycker jag inte att valet bör forceras, i varje fall inte den här gången.
<RuneK> OK, men kanske vid nästa val... :)
<vulfgar> Kan vi gå till beslut?
<RuneK> Ja
<vulfgar> Vi har ett förslag, att HakanS är valförättare och att vi kör samma procedur som tidigare denna gången.
<vulfgar> Är det nog med förslag?
<RuneK> Ja
<GunnarHj> +1 för det förlsaget
<vulfgar> Då finner jag att vi beslutat enligt förslaget
<RuneK> +1 för det förslaget
<vulfgar> Någon som har något annat att ta upp?
<RuneK> Jag är nöjd.
<JoWa> Avdelningen Nyheter är fortfarande dold om man inte är inloggad.
<vulfgar> Det finns ju ett tidigare beslut på att den avdelningen ska öppnas. Förmodar att det är en admin som måste fixa det.
<vulfgar> JoWa: kan du kontakta forumadmins om det?
<JoWa> Ja, om jag hittar någon. ;-)
<GunnarHj> Enligt protokollet från förra mötet skulle Peter kontakta Håkan om det. ;-)
<JoWa> Men Håkan är inte admin…
<GunnarHj> Då var det väl ett knasigt beslut...
<vulfgar> Jag ska se om jag kan få tag i Hund, tror att han fortfarande är admin. Vi borde ha någon mer aktiv som forumadmin, jag ska PMa Peter om vem så kan Hund kanske hjälpa till att ordna det
<GunnarHj> vulfgar: Låter som en god idé.
<JoWa> Hund är kvar i gruppen Administratörer, men har tappat färgen.
<JoWa> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=group&g=35
<vulfgar> Ser det. Peter är ju också admin så han borde kunna fixa detta själv.
<vulfgar> Vi får PMa Peter och påminna om detta.
<GunnarHj> vulfgar: Gör du det? (för protokollet)
<vulfgar> Ok
<vulfgar> NÃ¥got mer?
<RuneK> En idé
<vulfgar> ?
<JoWa> Då kontaktar jag inte någon administratör?
<RuneK> Du har varit forumadmin tidigare, vulfgar. Du kanske ställer upp en tid tills det blir mer ordning igen?
<vulfgar> Du får gärna göra det också, JoWa
<JoWa> Ok. :.)
<GunnarHj> Gillar RuneKs idé. Vi bör ha någon som är rimligt aktiv bland forumadmins.
<vulfgar> RuneK: Nej, jag är fortfarande lite utbränd sen förra gången
<RuneK> Det var så jag tänkte, vulfgar är aktiv.
<vulfgar> Nix, nix!
<RuneK> Ok. :)
<vulfgar> Någon mer fråga?
<RuneK> Ingen fara, det löser sej så småningom med Nyhetsavdelningen!
<RuneK> Nu är jag nöjd, trevlig kväll alla!
<vulfgar> GunnarHj: JoWa: NÃ¥got mer?
<GunnarHj> Innan du avslutar mötet, passar jag också på att önska alla en trevlig kväll!
<hexabit_m> Det samma! :)
<JoWa> Nej. Tack för i dag, och god natt. :-)
<vulfgar> Då tackar jag alla deltagare och åskådare och förklarar mötet avslutat
<vulfgar> Ha en trevlig kväll! :)
<GunnarHj> vulfgar: Tack för att du tog på dig att leda mötet. :)
<vulfgar> Puhh, jag trivs inte riktigt i den rollen, men det gick ju hyfsat i alla fall :)
<GunnarHj> Helt klart - ingen pannkaka den här gången. ;-)
<vulfgar> Tack :)
#ubuntu-se-mote 2017-03-15
<bittin_> Godkväll
<JoWa> Go’ afton.
<JoWa> Klockan är slagen. Var är alla?
<JoWa> En till på plats.
<bittin_> där dök en till upp
<GunnarHj> Hej!
<JoWa> Välkommen.
<JoWa> Ska vi köra igång? johanre kanske dyker upp, men det kan han väl göra under mötets gång.
<bittin_> låter bra
<JoWa> Val av mötesordförande och protokollförare
<GunnarHj> Jag skulle vilja slippa protokollskrivandet den här gången. Mycket annat med Ubuntu att stå i....
<JoWa> bittin som protokollförare?
<bittin_> visst aldrig skrivit protokoll förut, dock ska det vara i nån speciell layout eller så? eller räcker det att skriva vad som sagts i vim typ ?
<GunnarHj> bittin_: Du kan kika på förra mötets. Vi brukar använda wikin.
<bittin_> ah minns tyvärr inte vad jag har för lösenord till mitt Launchpad konto :(
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Kan du 'offra' dig och ta båda rollerna?
<JoWa> Eller skall vi byta roller?
<GunnarHj> Funkar också.
<GunnarHj> Ok, förslag: Ordf. GunnarHj, protokollförare JoWa
<JoWa> +1
<bittin_> +1
<GunnarHj> Beslutat.
<GunnarHj> Föreg. mötes protokoll: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te45/Protokoll
<JoWa> Inga invändningar.
<bittin_> inga invändningar här heller
<GunnarHj> Då är det godkänt.
<GunnarHj> Rapporter.
<GunnarHj> Någon som har något att rapportera?
<JoWa> Nej.
<bittin_> Nepp
<JoWa> Det hade varit trevligt att få en rapport från morpa.
<GunnarHj> +1
<bittin_> har dock en kommentar/övrig fråga
<GunnarHj> bittin_: Övriga frågor kommer senare.
<bittin_> ah okej
<GunnarHj> Ingen rapport, direkt, men mitt intryck är att den här utvecklingscykeln inte är som vanligt. Stenhård fokusering på Unity 8 och snaps.
<JoWa> Spännande om U8 och Mir blir användbara.
<GunnarHj> Ja. Tror de är på god väg.
<JoWa> Glädjande.
<GunnarHj> Fast Unity 7 blir ju huvudmiljön även den här gången.
<bittin_> https://ubports.com/ håller på att porta Ubuntu Phone till Fairphone och en massa roliga telefoner med :P
<bittin_> vet att Canonical hade ett ganska stort bås på MWC i år och visade upp telefoner och IoT prylar och annat
<JoWa> Annars hörs inte mycket om telefonerna, tycker jag.
<GunnarHj> Skall vi anse punkten "rapporter" som avslutad?
<JoWa> Jo.
<bittin_> mjo
<GunnarHj> Att göra-lista: https://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/3955
<JoWa> Det är väl inget att rapportera där heller?
<GunnarHj> Nej. Vi gjorde ju ett par småändringar senast, men vi är för få aktiva för att få något gjort på den listan. Låt oss lämna den för den här gången.
<JoWa> Ja.
<GunnarHj> Övriga frågor.
<GunnarHj> Du sade att du hade något, bittin_.
<bittin_> Här har jag lite små feedback och tips https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/ har inte uppdaterats sen 2014, kanske kan vara en idé att uppdatera den och även ändra topic i IRCkanalen eller skippa det helt
<bittin_> och sen tänkte jag göra lite reklam och tipsa om att vi i Svenska Mozilla Communityn också har IRC möte om 1 vecka 22:a Mars 20:00-21:00 på irc.mozilla.org i #mozilla.se om man är intresserad av Firefox och Rust
<bittin_> det var nog allt jag hade där
<GunnarHj> Korrekt påpekande om mötessidan, bittin_. Personligen tycker jag den är överflödig, och att vi skulle kunna droppa den i stället för att ödsla tid på uppdateringar.
<JoWa> Hur och var görs ändringar av ”topic”?
<bittin_> ah jag såg det bara fort nu då jag surfade runt lite men ja kanske kan droppas kanske räcker med att det skrivs på forumet och att det finns protokoll såg lite oproffsigt ut bara då sidan inte uppdaterats sen 2014 då det har vart möten efter det men är bara snäll feedback menar inte att gnälla
<bittin_> JoWa: ägaren av irckanalen får köra /topic och skriva en ny
<bittin_> Kanske räcker med typ bara ett förslag: Läs gärna mötesreglerna <länk> protokoll här: <länk> möte varje månad eller nåt sånt
<GunnarHj> Frågan är vem som äger ubuntu-se-mote. Håkan? Johan?
<JoWa> Det ser ut att vara HÃ¥kan.
<bittin_> bra fråga går att kolla i Chanserv på nåt sätt
<JoWa> ”Topic set by HakanS on Sun May 11 2014 07:41:18 GMT+0200 (CEST).”
<bittin_> ah då är det nog så
<bittin_> aja det är väl inget jätteallvarligt brådskande bara lite feedback
<JoWa> Jag kan kontakta HÃ¥kan om detta.
<GunnarHj> Ok, bra JoWa.
<GunnarHj> Sedan skulle kanske du och jag kunna prata senare om hur vi skulle kunna förenkla 'byråkratin' i fråga om mötena.
<bittin_> blev lite förvirrad själv då det stog nästa möte 11:e Maj om det var 2017 eller så och ni redan hade bestämmt och sen hittade att informationen gällde 2014
<JoWa> Jo.
<JoWa> Mötessidan skulle kunna ha endast statiska uppgifter.
<GunnarHj> Ok, kan vi besluta att JoWa kontaktar Håkan, och att JoWa + GunnarHj ser över mötesdokumentationen?
<JoWa> Det som står ovanför ”Nästa möte”.
<bittin_> LÃ¥ter bra :) +1
<JoWa> Ja. +1
<GunnarHj> Beslutat.
<GunnarHj> Finns övriga övriga frågor?
<JoWa> Nej. :)
<bittin_> inte från mig allafall
<JoWa> Intet övrigt att fråga.
<GunnarHj> Tid för nästa möte
<GunnarHj> Förslag?
<GunnarHj> Vänta lite... nu vill jag backa tillbaka.
<bittin_> nån kväll i Maj eller Juni efter 17.04 släppts?
<bittin_> ah okej
<GunnarHj> Vid den här tiden på året brukar det vara massa förberedelser för val av TL och TC. Hur gör vi med det i år?
<JoWa> Bra fråga.
<JoWa> Ska jag ta upp det också med Håkan, som höll i det i fjol?
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Om du kan tänka dig att kvarstå, så skulle vi nog kunna ordna en förenklad process.
<GunnarHj> Men ja, prata gärna med Håkan.
<JoWa> Ok.
<GunnarHj> Kan vi besluta att JoWa kontaktar HÃ¥kan ang. Val av TC (och ev. TL)?
<bittin_> Ja
<JoWa> Ja.
<bittin_> +1
<GunnarHj> Bra. Då återkommer jag igen om tid för nästa möte.
<bittin_> nån kväll i Maj eller Juni efter 17.04 är släppt och TL/TC för året är valt?
<GunnarHj> Norges nationaldag? (17/5)
<JoWa> Ja, det är ju toppen.
<GunnarHj> :)
<bittin_> blir bra
<JoWa> Medtag flaggor.
<bittin_> hehe :P
<GunnarHj> Då har vi nästa möte 17/5 kl. 20.00.
<bittin_> perfekt skriver in det i kalendern
<GunnarHj> Och därmed får jag tacka för visat intresse och förklara mötet avslutat.
<bittin_> och dyker upp om jag har tid :)
<JoWa> Tack.
<bittin_> tack själv ses nästa gång och på forumet
